# puppies and kitties!!



## jennystalin (Apr 27, 2006)

yay i volunteer at a shelter, so of course i've rescued many dogs and cats.

here's me and my fiance's family:
Thor (tan Husky), Falco (Black/White Husky), Meatball (Cream Tabby), Admiral Nelson (Orange Tabby), Captain Pancake (Grey Cat)


----------



## luminious (Apr 27, 2006)

aww they all are so cute!!


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 27, 2006)

awwwwwwwww


----------



## JLEEMARKOWITZ (Apr 27, 2006)

aww i just want to squeeze and cuddle them!


----------



## user3 (Apr 27, 2006)

That all look so lovable I just want to cuddle them!


----------



## midnightlouise (Apr 27, 2006)

They are all so cute!  And I love their names! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for sharing the pics and before I forget to tell you, it's awesome that you volunteer at a shelter!


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 27, 2006)

What a gorgeous family you have there! Ooh, I do love the kitties!


----------



## Cool Kitten (Apr 27, 2006)

you have a good heart! They're all beautiful!
We have 4 rescue kitties ourselves.


----------



## coachkitten (Apr 28, 2006)

What an adorable family you have!  I am glad that they have a good loving home with you and your fiance!  Too cute and the names made me smile!


----------



## hennagirl (Apr 28, 2006)

They're all wonderful -- and look extremely happy!  We have 2 rescue kitties...


----------



## xcrazybeautiful (May 2, 2006)

I love animals.  Those are all so cute!


----------



## inlucesco (May 2, 2006)

Captain Pancake?  *dies*  I love it.


----------



## angelwings (May 4, 2006)

They are sooo sweet!!! I love it when people rescue animals from shelters!!!


----------



## xiahe (May 4, 2006)

OMG!  *splodes from cute* how adorable!!!

and is that a korat kitty that you have there?  i ♥ korats - i think they're so adorable


----------



## kaliraksha (May 31, 2006)

aww all so cute! but the names are the best... especially captain pancake =)


----------



## swimagal23 (Jun 2, 2006)

they are all so cutee!!!!


----------



## pinkdaisy226 (Jun 14, 2006)

Aw so sweet.  I love the way Admiral Nelson is all curled up... my cat does that and she looks sooo cute!


----------



## ninamlee (Jun 14, 2006)

that is so nice of you to rescue...for my next pet i am looking to get a rescue...


----------



## jennystalin (Jan 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xiahe* 

 
_OMG!  *splodes from cute* how adorable!!!

and is that a korat kitty that you have there?  i ♥ korats - i think they're so adorable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i'm not sure, i think he's just a DSH tabby.
but korats are cute!!


----------



## ccarp001 (Jan 4, 2007)

awww! so cute! i love pets : )


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 4, 2007)

*kisses* to all of them!!  Your cuties are soooo precious!!


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 4, 2007)

I just bounced in my chair when I read this title haha. I'm a dork, I loooove puppies and kittens


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jan 4, 2007)

hah I know! I see the title "Puppies and Kitties " and I squeal.. lol

I love how the Orange kitty is like "No Flash photograpy please!" 


And Hooray for you for Rescuing little mammals!


----------



## medusalox (Jan 4, 2007)

OMG, cuteness overload! I love the name Captain Pancake, too! *dies*


----------



## deathcabber (Jan 4, 2007)

how adorable! Im so glad that there are people out there giving them homes besides me


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Jan 4, 2007)

How CUTE!!!  I just showed this to my daughter and she got soo happy, she kept asking me to see...lol.  She's a year and a half but she already loves animals soooo much!


----------



## JULIA (Jan 4, 2007)

We need more people like you in this world! It puts a smile on my face when I hear about people who've rescued animals =]
Adorable little things!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 6, 2007)

They are beautiful and lucky to have you!  My orange and white tabby and gray cat have a question: 

You seem to have a lot of high-ranking cats in the house (Admiral Nelson and Captain Pancake); do you salute them?


----------



## jennystalin (Jan 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_They are beautiful and lucky to have you!  My orange and white tabby and gray cat have a question: 

You seem to have a lot of high-ranking cats in the house (Admiral Nelson and Captain Pancake); do you salute them? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
They prefer us to rub their bellies.


----------

